# Good source for pseudo scents?



## Gretchen

I am not in law enforcement, but am interested in teaching our dog to search for marijuana and possibly other scents like corpse or narcotics. My daughter has taught our dog to search catnip, which has a strong smell. My husband's friend who is an officer, said that explosives scent training is what is becoming more important.

GSD's really have a great nose, and we thought scent searching would be a nice enhancement to our basic obedience training and may be useful in the future. I've seen some kits on-line like from Scent Logix and are expensive, but if of good quality then maybe I would invest. Any recommendations for pseudo scents at a fair price would be helpful.

Off subject - but wouldn't it be nice if we could train our dogs to scent/search illness like cancers in humans?


----------



## ladylaw203

Psuedo scent for cadaver is worthless. The problem with psuedo narcotics is that it is not that great either and the dog must be exposed to real narcotics and be certified. As far as explosive detection NESST products from ray Allen are good but what experience do you have in scent detection because looking for bombs is serious and again,you must pass a certification. Why don't you look into the new AKC nosework  scent work without the liability


----------



## Gretchen

Thanks for responding. I had never heard of AKC nosework, but a general google search gave me lots of websites to look at. 

I really was not interested in the bomb search, but I thought it was an interesting and unfortunate reality of police work and of our society in general.


----------



## Smithie86

Agree with Renee. Psuedo leaves the door wide open......

In TN, in order to have a DEA license, you must have a Pharm board license as well. It is sad how many trainers misrepresent (oops, lie) that they are DEA certified when they are not.


----------



## Ace952

I know a guy that can get you the real stuff to train with. 


just kidding......


----------



## Mrs.K

Why not do Nosework instead? Basically it's the same thing but you use Birch, Anise and Clover instead and can actually compete and title your dog in Nosework as well 

You can find more info about nosework on the website: http://www.funnosework.com/


----------



## ladylaw203

I have a couple of friends doing that nosework thing and they like it. 
Another thing folks can do is train their dogs to find sheds. (shed antlers) I am actually going to do that for fun. You can sell them too. google that. Fun walk in the woods with your dog and make a little change


----------



## Courtney

ladylaw203 said:


> I have a couple of friends doing that nosework thing and they like it.
> Another thing folks can do is train their dogs to find sheds. (shed antlers) I am actually going to do that for fun. You can sell them too. google that. Fun walk in the woods with your dog and make a little change


This is what I need to do & save $$ on the ones I purchase!


----------



## DFrost

ladylaw203 said:


> I have a couple of friends doing that nosework thing and they like it.
> Another thing folks can do is train their dogs to find sheds. (shed antlers) I am actually going to do that for fun. You can sell them too. google that. Fun walk in the woods with your dog and make a little change


I make pens out of exotic woods. I've also used antler. Makes an interesting pen. I've thought of training a dog to find shed when I retire as well. Or i"m going to become a drunk, just haven't decided yet. ha ha ha I've said many, many times; Using pseudo is like taking blanks to the firing range. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203

DFrost said:


> Using pseudo is like taking blanks to the firing range.
> 
> DFrost


 
I am going to use that one!!!!!! Cool on the pens! Places like Cabellas have those antler chandeliers too. Problem we run into down here is the indigineous wildlife chew on the things so it is hard to find the nice racks intact.


----------



## 5shot

ladylaw203 said:


> I have a couple of friends doing that nosework thing and they like it.
> Another thing folks can do is train their dogs to find sheds. (shed antlers) I am actually going to do that for fun. You can sell them too. google that. Fun walk in the woods with your dog and make a little change


 
Do you have to use a fresh shed to train the dog with? I have several sets of whitetail antlers, but they are pretty old, and they weren't dropped (until I showed up ).

The deer should be dropping them soon (if they haven't done so already), and up around my dad's place (30 monute drive), there are lots of moose too.

Any insight here would be appreciated!


----------



## ladylaw203

The guys around here have some fresh ones..... Find someone that shot a longhorn spike or something and dont want the antlers.


----------



## Mrs.K

That could be fun. Especially since the deer out here don't have ANY problems to come as close as into your fenced in backyard...


----------



## 5shot

ladylaw203 said:


> The guys around here have some fresh ones..... Find someone that shot a longhorn spike or something and dont want the antlers.


 
Thanks


----------

